# A+ Ps2 And Flipkung From Flippinout Ss



## batangx (Jan 27, 2012)

Friday afternoon I left work early cause I knew 2 packages would be waiting for me. When I arrived on my front door step, I saw 2 USPS Priority mail boxes. Took the boxes opened up the front door, said hello to the wife and then headed straight for the basement. Got my knife and proceeded to open both boxes and this was what was inside the boxes:


































First Slingshot I picked up was the A+ PS2 (Since "A" is the first letter of the alphabet). First thing I noticed was it's weight. Felt like nothing. It was so light in my hand. I think this weighs less then my carbon fiber SS that I received a few weeks ago. Second thing I noticed was the grip. It's amazing how the pinky hole really comes into play and how my pinky finger rested right in the hole of the handle. Very comfortable grip on the hand. Then I loaded a 1/2" steel ball shot it right into my arrow block. What a nice smooth draw and a hard smack. This slingshot shoots very well. After a new shots I had to put it down and try the other one.

So now I picked up the FlipKung. First thing, the weight of course was heavier then the PS2 but not to bad.(it is made out of stainless steel so of course it's heavier). I like how it's wrapped with paracord which adds good grip. I think without the paracord it would be very uncomfortable, so good addition to the slingshot. Shot a few 7/16" steel balls at my arrow block. Again the hits on my arrow block from the steel balls to hard. The tubes felt a little stronger then the flat bands on the PS2. After a few shots with the FlipKung, I was feeling my Slingshot hand shaking when holding at full draw. but when I was at full draw with the PS2 my holding had wasn't shaking. Strange unless I'm doing something wrong.

Over the weekend I carried the PS2 on Saturday and the FlipKung on Sunday. I hardly felt the PS2 in my pocket, but I did notice it more when the FlipKung was in my pocket, guess cause it's a little heavier, I could feel it hit my leg in my cargo pocket. Other then that they are both compact and fit easily in the pocket. Would I continue Carrying them as an EDC? Yes I would. Both slingshots are fantastic, the craftsmanship is incredible.

Thank You Perry of A+ Slingshots and Nathan of Flippinout Slingshots with creating these awesome slingshots.


----------



## Incomudro (Jan 12, 2012)

Yes, the first thing I noticed about my A+ was how light it hung on the bands as well.
Just a little nothing - no handle.
Seemed like it would be awkward.

Amazing how that pink hole works!
My A+ is probably my easiest slingshot to shoot, it's the slingshot I would hand to someone who has never shot before to give a try.


----------



## A+ Slingshots (Jan 22, 2010)

batangx said:


> Would I continue Carrying them as an EDC? Yes I would. Both slingshots are fantastic, the craftsmanship is incredible.
> Thank You Perry of A+ Slingshots and Nathan of Flippinout Slingshots with creating these awesome slingshots.


Thanks so much for the great review!! Enjoy and Keep in touch!!








Best as always,
Perry (A+)


----------



## flippinout (Jul 16, 2010)

Glad you like it. The tubes on the FlipKung are 1842 and are quite strong, so maybe try some flats or lighter tubes and see how it shoots for you.


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

Just got my flipkung today, haven't shot but about thirty rounds through, but so far I'm really digging it. I personally like the weight, I agree that it would probably be a bit uncomfortable without the wrap, but with it she's good to go. I have yet to try anything with a pinky hole, gonna have to get on that, sounds nice. Thanks for posting a review of these.


----------

